# Umfrage: Welches Format?



## MSPCFreak (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, welches Format habt ihr und welches würdet ihr benutzen?


----------



## exa (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe 16:10, und finde das auch gar nicht schlecht...

kommt allerding auch drauf an, was man macht... zb Filme sind oft in 2,35:1 aufgenommen, da hat man doch noch schöne Balken...

für Office find ich 16:10 echt gut, kannm an zb Programmen und Chat etc nebendran laufen lassen...

16:9, obwohl es sich anscheinend durchsetzt, find ich pers. nicht so prall als PC Monitor... mag sein das 16:10 kein großer Unterschied ist, aber er ist da, und bemerkbar...

da ich mit meinem PC alles mache, find ich also 16:10 echt gut


----------



## kenji_91 (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe einen 4:3 und einen 16:10 TFT.
Einerseits hätte ich gerne Full-HD, andererseits fehlt mir die alte auflösung.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

[X] _Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!_

24-Zöller mit FullHD. Wenn, dann aber schon richitg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Oktober 2009)

[x] 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!

Hab zwar nur 22", aber 16:10 ist definitiv das Beste.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Oktober 2009)

[x] Ich habe 16:9 und das ist das beste F*or*mat!

Ich will nix mehr anderes


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (11. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X] _Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!_
> 
> 24-Zöller mit FullHD. Wenn, dann aber schon richitg.



:Zustimm: 

24 zoll, FULL HD, 16:10 das is für mich das beste.....
Hatte vorher 19 zoll 4:3 das war ein Albtraum


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

Hihi, ich hatte vorher 17 Zoll


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. Oktober 2009)

[X] Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!

Zum zocken ist das am besten, Filme gucken etc. ist ja hier nicht gefragt, da würd ich dann auf 16:9/21:9 gehen.


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Oktober 2009)

[X] Ich habe 16:9 und das ist das beste Format!
Alle Spiele unterstützen es und Filme haben meistnes keine ervenden balken


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe 2x 16:10.

Meiner Meinung nach das perfekte Format, wobei 16:9 auch noch in Ordnung ist.

Außerdem hast du 5:4 vergessen


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. Oktober 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du 5:4 vergessen



5:4 wollte ich eigentlich auch mitreinnehmen, aber sehr wenige haben dieses.


----------



## heartcell (11. Oktober 2009)

also ich 5:4 und spiele auch mit der auflösung 1280 x 1024 , hätte aber gern 16:10^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich die Fragen nochmal ändern?


----------



## Two-Face (11. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiß nicht, da musst du evtl. einen Mod oder so fragen


----------



## Opheliac (11. Oktober 2009)

[x] Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!


----------



## AlterKadaver (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe 16:10 und bin zufrieden damit.. Filme schaue ich nicht so viel am Rechner und daher ist 16:10 so ziemlich das beste für meine Ansprüche


----------



## MSPCFreak (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich halt nicht so richtig entscheiden, da ich auch noch alte Spiele spiel und die bei 16:9 doch stark verzerrt werden und bei neuen weniger sicht ist (beim spielen)


----------



## Airblade85 (12. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab 16:9 und ich finds perfekt.


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] Ich habe 4:3 (eigentlich 5:4) und bin rundum zufrieden. Wenn ich auf meinem 16:9-Laptop spiele, finde ich das schlechter als wenn ich auf meinem PC mit 5:4-Monitor spiele


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat! Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Kaktus (22. Juli 2010)

[X]Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!

Ich hab mehrere Monitore in 16:9 und 16:10 Format, und 16:9 finde ich, außer zum Filme schauen, unpraktisch.


----------



## Blauschwein (22. Juli 2010)

[x] 16:10, mMn bestes Format

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie sich Manche über die Balken beim Filme schauen aufregen.
Sobald ich den Film 5 Minuten schaue blende ich die sowieso aus


----------



## master030 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!


----------



## serafen (22. Juli 2010)

*[x] 16:9*
Liegt aber daran, dass ich meine Kaufentscheidung (Samsung P2450H) nicht nach Format, sondern nach der insgesamt (für die Preisklasse) guten Bewertung getroffen habe.

Absoluter Filmfan bin ich zwar, ob 16:10 oder 16:9 ist dabei weniger gewichtig gewesen.

Eigentlich fehlt noch 21:9 als Auswahlmöglichkeit ... naja ... keine Umfrage ist perfekt, oder?! *ggg*


----------



## sleek (22. Juli 2010)

[x] 16:10 und das ist das beste Format!

Es passen traumhaft 2 Office-Dokumente nebeneinander. Die fehlende Höhe bei 16:9 würde mich schon stören.


----------



## Cruise Missile (2. August 2010)

16:9, das ist meine Welt und bleibt meine Welt , vorallem für Serien und Filme gucken ist das einfach traumhaft


----------



## Low (2. August 2010)

Noch einen 22" 4:3 LCD Monitor. Sau teures Teil werde ich aber bald durch ein 26" 16:9 Monitor ersetzen....


----------



## Goldfinger (3. August 2010)

[x] Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2010)

[x] Ich habe 16:9 und das ist das beste Format!

Will nix anderes mehr


----------



## Own3r (3. August 2010)

[x] Ich habe 16:9 und das ist das beste Format!

Will auch kein anderes mehr haben!


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2010)

16:10 an die Macht! 16:9 ist doch für lulus.


----------



## cane87 (4. August 2010)

[x] Ich habe 16:9, hätte aber gerne 16:10

weils einfach ein bisschen mehr Sichtfeld ist (wenn die Auflösung stimmt).


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2010)

16:10 rockt einfach


----------



## guna7 (27. Oktober 2010)

[x] Ich habe 16:10


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Oktober 2010)

meine Rede
ich halte garnichts von 16-9
was Spiele kompaktibilät angeht,neuere Spiele von den letzten 2 jahren gelten nicht da diese haubtsächlich Konsolen port sind.Somit nicht vergleichbar
Die meisten anwendungen werden gestreckt oder die schrift ist zu klein (22) bei alten spielen wird das spiel gestreckt  höhe und breite.
Und das einzigste was an 16-9 gut ist Filme ansehen (sinnlos dafür nativ) und Konsole anschliessen und spielen.
Die wenigsten monitore haben dann ein 1:1 darstellung.In höhe und breite.
das Problem liegt nicht an der 1:1 darstellung von treiber aus sondern daran das man dem display nicht vorschreiben kann per software auch die Höhe einzuhalten somit wird das Spiel gestreckt
Diese problem habe ich mit alten 5-4 spielen kann man umgehen wenn man die config einstellen könnte geht aber bei NFS carbon nicht.somit gestreckt oder gestreckt
daher kann ich auch ohne einen 16-9 zu besitzen sagen das solche fakten dann mich ablehnend stimmen für 16-9


----------



## moe (6. November 2010)

[x] Ich habe 4:3, hätte aber gerne 16:9.

ich habe noch nen 19"er, aber der wird bald nem 24"er weichen müssen, weil man auf 19" einfach keine filme schauen kann.  wird wohl ein samsung 2450er werden, aber welcher steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Semih91 (6. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> [x] Ich habe 16:9 und das ist das beste Format!
> 
> Will auch kein anderes mehr haben!





Getroffen


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2010)

(x) Ich habe 16:9, hätte aber gerne 16:10.

Etwas mehr Höhe wäre nicht schlecht, auch zum Arbeiten.
Bei über 22Zoll aber als LED in 1680 kaum und in 1920x1200 in vernünftiger Qualität nur teurer zu bekommen.
Bei Filmen aber wieder top mit meinem 16:9. Somit für mich ein Kompromiss mit dem ich leben kann zumal auch die Interpoltionsleistung sehr gut ist.
Auf Wunsch kann auch noch die Automatik das Seitenverhältnis anpassen. Macht halt dann schwarze Balken rechts und links.


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2010)

Also ich habe 16:10 und finde das einfach am besten! 4:3 Ist einfach veraltet


----------



## dayo21 (12. November 2010)

[X] Ich habe 16:9, hätte aber gerne 16:10

Ich bin von einem 19'' (5:4) zu einem 23'' (16:9) gewechselt. Finde die 1920x1080 zwar viel besser als die 1280x1024 vorher, aber ein paar mehr Pixel in der Vertikalen zwecks Übersicht wären echt nicht schlecht! 16:9 ist im PC Bereich überflüssig, denke ich, optimal wären 24'' in 1920x1200, dass ist der beste Kompromiss zwischen Arbeitsergonomie und Multimediavergnügen ;o)


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. November 2010)

[X] Ich habe 16:10 und das ist das beste Fromat!

Einfach nur perfekt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2010)

Hab 16:9, ein 16:10 wäre für mich nix da ich über den PC TV schaue. Immer diese schwarzen Streifen unten und oben nerven doch auf die Dauer. Gut bei den meisten Filmen hast du die dann dennoch aber da kann man nix machen. Der 16:9 Standart wird sich aber wohl durchsetzen im PC Bereicht, das merkt man wenn man sieht das vor 2-3 Jahren die 16:9 noch in der Minderheit waren und jetzt es genau umgekehrt ist.


----------



## newjohnny (14. November 2010)

[X] Ich habe 16:9 und das ist das beste Format!

Wird immer populärer, was mir gelegen kommt  .


----------



## Ecle (1. April 2011)

Ich hab 16:10 und hätte gerne 4:3 (leider Tot)


----------



## fctriesel (15. April 2011)

Da steht doch nicht wirklich Fromat in der Umfrage? Hört sich eher nach einem Waschmittel an.


----------



## byte1981 (15. April 2011)

[x] Ich habe 16:9 und das ist das beste Format!


----------



## AntiFanboy (16. April 2011)

[X] ich habe 16:9 und das ist das beste format..

sowohl fürs spielen als auch fürs office

bin froh das ich keinen 4:3 mit 1280x1024 habe^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2011)

Immo 2 x 16:10 soll demnächst wenigstens einer davon durch 16:9 ersetzt werden


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2011)

Ich habe ein 3x16:9 sprich 48x9 Verhältnis


----------



## graefchen (16. April 2011)

16x9, genau das was ich brauche.


----------

